# مشاريع باستخدام plc



## ahmelsayed (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام ان يعطونى بعض الكتب التى تحتوى على مشاريع عملية وتطبيقات لل .plc
حيث أننى قمت بالبحث ولم أجد سوى تمارين وأفكار بسيطة لتعليم برمجة plc وكلها تمارين بدائية ولا تعطى نظرة على التمارين العملية.
لذلك انا أرجو المساعدة من أهل الخبرة.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.​


----------



## المهندس أبوطلحة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا أخي كمان أنا أبحث عم مشارع باستخدام ال plc وأتمنى من لديه المعرفة والخبرى فليساعدنا في هذا المجال وجزاه الله خيراً قبل اي عمل


----------



## abanoup serry (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mikroe.com/old/books/plcbook/chapter7/chapter7a.htm


----------



## ahmelsayed (27 أكتوبر 2010)

والله لن أقول سوى يا سلااااام 
هذا بالفعل يا أخى ما أنا بحاجة إليه فلقد تعبت من كثرة التمرينات التعليمية 
فشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب توربو (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم صدك كلام في كلام 
مشاريع جاهزة ومرتبة


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموقع


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (6 فبراير 2011)

اخواني كيف يمكننا ان نستقبل analog signalعلى plc


----------



## Micro Adrar (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على الفائدة

تح يــــآآتي


----------



## Ing_dz (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (10 فبراير 2011)

انا اقصد كيف نتعامل مع اشارات غير 0و1


----------



## ahmelsayed (24 فبراير 2011)

طبعا قصدك مفهوم .
==========================================
إشارات الأنالوج نوعان:
1- إشارة جهد : وتتراوح قيمته بين أصغر قيمة (ممكن تكون بالسالب) وأعلى قيمة متاحة لديك.
2-إشارة تيار : وتتراوح قيمته من 4mA---- 20ma .
وعلى حسب نوع الجهاز ووحدة ADC يتم تحديد Resolution
وتستخدم هذه العلاقة لحسابه : 
Resolution =[max. analog signal - min. analog signal]/[2^number of bits of ADC] 
================================
مثلا لو كان 10-bit ADC وقيمة الدخل تتراوح بين 0-5 فولت . فهذا يعنى ان :
Resolution = [5-0]/[2^10]=5/1024
وهكذا فإن وحدة PLC سوف تشعر بكل تغير فى قيمة الدخل بمقدار 5/1024
===========================================
وعلى حسب نوع الوحدة التى تتعامل معها يمكنك استخدام تلك القيم اتى يستقبلها PLC فى المقارنات واعطاء نتائج مترتبة عليه مثلا وهكذا.


----------



## wihad mussa (24 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الان اعمل بحثي في مجال ال plc محتاج pdf باللغه العربيه حول ال plc جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

